# OLD & CLUELESS: help!



## eleaticus (Apr 22, 2012)

hi! Reading a bunch of pages in this general 'droid forum, I see no one apparently as clueless OR as money-less as I. So please instruct me according to my needs: If I overdo it here, please forgive me.

I live on less than $900/mo.

I want to join antweb.org's nation-wide efforts to determine and map ant species throughout the country. That requires - they say - an android app (free from google it seems) to take the critter's portrait and fill out the GPS, etc data about it.

I use a tracfone and at&t horrible DSL (2nd slowest they have, fastest where I live; no one else available) and to a point could dump them if the android would act as a hotspot.

My DSL overall is costing less than $40/mo and the tracfone varies according to how long I'm on hold. (The DSL does allow 150GB/mo on TPB, and I use mass quantities of bits and bytes.)

So, please, is there a way to get:

A. voice
B. hotspot w/zillions of GBytes.
C. the android app for antweb (ie is a droid really necessary)

at a cost I can handle?

Also: I noted an Incredible 2 for sale here 50-60 miles north of me; could such an orphan device help me?

Thanks to everyone who read this all the way!

oren


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

In the order you asked your questions:

If you're really on a budget I would suggest looking into what sort of prepaid options there are near you, they tend to offer the most bang for your buck, though the quality and speed of both the phones and the service leave quite a bit to be desired.

The hotspot ability is actually built into android from the ground up however certain carriers and manufacturers disable it. there are ways around it if you go looking around this forum or xda.

Yes you would need an android phone to run the android app (apk) that this requires, However it doesn't seem to require a lot of system resources so the droid incredible two you mentioned should work just fine, though it would have to be flashed to one of the prepaid carriers i mentioned earlier if you were going to go that route.

Hope this helped


----------



## eleaticus (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, Lex. Until - soon! - I check on the no-plan providers I assume the 'droid would cost many hundreds of units-of-plastic.


----------

